# Mascot Eats Cheerleader



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't think that I personally would want to take a young child, to that team's games!   
 
Or to try to figure out how to explain that *to* the child. 

(By the way, the video does not show here, but I googled to see the pics of it.  Curiosity was strong, on this one!  )


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I don't think that I personally would want to take a young child, to that team's games!
> 
> Or to try to figure out how to explain that *to* the child.
> 
> (By the way, the video does not show here, but I googled to see the pics of it.  Curiosity was strong, on this one!  )


Kaila you could have just clicked on that black box where it's underlined Watch On YouTube, and it would take you right to YouTube.

I thought it was a silly stunt but no worse than the wolf eating the grandmother in little Red Riding Hood.  I think kids could understand that it was just
make believe.

Then again, who knows with today's children?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

I wonder how you made the decision on *which* of our forums,
 to post this, @Paco Dennis    
That couldn't have been an easy decision.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I don't think that I personally would want to take a young child, to that team's games!
> 
> Or to try to figure out how to explain that *to* the child.
> 
> (By the way, the video does not show here, but I googled to see the pics of it.  Curiosity was strong, on this one!  )



LOL I wouldn't want to take a young child to a game that is so violent that young men are being crushed every minute.

The game is for adults who like violence.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wonder how you made the decision on *which* of our forums,
> to post this, @Paco Dennis
> That couldn't have been an easy decision.


I chose sports because American football is symbolic of our love of viewing stupid games that hurt people. Humans!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I chose sports because American football is symbolic of our love of viewing stupid games that hurt people. Humans!



*And, *stupid mascots who _eat  _people... _ _


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2021)

From personal experience.  I loved touch/tag football as a kid and would play it in our street. You never hurt anyone. Then in Junior High it was flag football. Still no big hurts. Then comes High School, and I was playing it in P.E. and the varsity football coach comes up to me and wants me to join the football team. I was 5' 10" and 115 lbs. The first game I played in I was beat to a pulp and knocked out for several minutes.  The next day I quit and never looked back. I stayed with baseball until the coach tried to turn me into a pitching machine, to compete with the best of the best. I hated it, and quit that too.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> *And, *stupid mascots who _eat  _people... __



  What about Rugby? Geez...that game is for gladiators!!  But, some people really like playing it and watching it. There is no accounting for taste.


----------

